# Hogging her mane?



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

if she was mine i would get out my thinning/embroidery scissors and fix it up, i woudnt hog her, takes a nice neck to pull that off.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I think it would look really good, especially once it grows out a tiny bit- It looks really good in the first picture.


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

What is" hogged"._ I have nevered heard that term. One thing that I like about this forum is you learn something new ever time._


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

hi terre, it means to shave the mane off. =)


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

We call that roaching, is there a difference?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

redpony said:


> We call that roaching, is there a difference?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't believe so...


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

redpony said:


> We call that roaching, is there a difference?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was told that reaching leaves some hair, while a hogged mane is clean shaved.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

redpony said:


> We call that roaching, is there a difference?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think "hogged" is more of a British style term. Before I came on here I had never heard of roaching, pretty much everyone I've ever met/heard speaking of it in the UK calls it hogging, even in stable management/grooming books etc.


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks redpony. New term I love learning something new.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Terre said:


> Thanks redpony. New term I love learning something new.



Me too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

redpony said:


> We call that roaching, is there a difference?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Their is a difference, Roaching is like a mohawk with a few inches of hair, as such;










And a hogged mane is straight too the skin, as such;


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The picture is a perfect example as to why manes should never be cut with scissors!

You need to learn how to pull it so it thins it out and is not dead straight. 

I would not roach or hog her. If you do then it will take a long time to grow out, and will need pulling when it does so.

You have plenty of length there to pull some so it is shorter and more natural.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/roaching-mane-122201/

I hogged Mr. Big Stuff's mane...take a look. Page 2.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Never know until you try IMO. I hogged Comic this spring. It's hair, it grows back. Unless you are showing you've got all the time in the world to wait for it to grow back. If you hate it just shave it off


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Since I'm into Arabs, I'm a confessed mane & tail FREAK but I've always hated hogging & roaching manes. I mean, think about it, what part of hog or roach sounds like a horse? UGH


----------

